# Aufzugsteuerung mit Wago 750-881



## Kraww84 (1 August 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

ich bin neu hier, und habe auf dem Gebiet Wago noch nicht allzuviel Erfahrung. Bei meinem Um- und Anbau dieses Jahr habe ich bei mir eine Wago installiert. Rollladensteuerung, Licht, Steckdosen schalten, all dies Funktioniert einwandfrei.

aber zu meiner Frage:
ich habe im Treppenhaus einen Aufzug installiert, für Einkäufe, etc.... Diesen möchte ich über die Wago steuern.

Das Programm soll folgender,aßen aussehen.
Taster drücken - Aufzug fährt hoch
Taster drücken - stop
Taster drücken - Aufzug fährt runter

oben und unten sind jeweils Endschalter, die im Programm integriert werden müssen. Sobald diese erreicht werden, sollen die Relais stromfrei sein. Ich habe zwei Relais eingebaut. Eins für rauf, eins für runter. 

Kann. Mir jemand einen Rat geben, wie ich dies mit CoDeSys verwirklichen kann?

Danke bereits im Voraus.


----------



## egro (1 August 2014)

Ohne mir jetzt gross den Kopf zu zerbrechen, würde ich es mit einem Jalusie-FB probieren.
Alternativ mit zwei Stromstoss-FB mit Zentral AUS Eingängen, wo die Stop-Taste und die Endschalter dran sind...


----------



## KingHelmer (1 August 2014)

Hallo,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieser Aufzug kein Personen,  sondern lediglich ein Aufzug für kleinere Artikel (vieleicht bis unter  200 kg) sein soll.
Also hast du wahrscheinlich einen kleinen  Flaschenzug mit Motor und irgendeiner Hebevorrichtung gezimmert, die du  nun über zwei relais steuern willst, richtig?

Anfangen würde ich  damit, mir einen Baustein zu schaffen, welcher die beiden Relais  zusammenfasst in einen Baustein. Diesem gibt man noch eine Integer mit  0,1 oder 2 für 0=stop, 1=hoch, 2=runter.

Was mich etwas stören  würde, wäre ein appruptes Bremsen des Aufzuges beim erreichen der  Endschalter. Das heißt, je nach Möglichkeit wäre eine Auswertung des  Fahrweges sinnvoll. Inkrementalgeber hast du bestimmt keinen, aber ein  einfaches Zeit messen und in ungefähre Wegstrecke umrechnen macht  vieleicht sinn.

Des weiteren sollte der Aufbau in einer Schrittkette sein. Hierzu findest du genug im Forum. 

Die Fahrt nach Oben bzw. nach unten sollte nicht zu unterbrechen sein, zumindest nicht solange man den vorhandenen NOT-Taster betätigt.
Dann  dann kannst du über eine Ermittelte Wegstrecke ja eventuell den motor  langsamer laufen lassen kurz vor Endanschlag (Falls das  funktioniert?!?!).

Vieleicht ist dir das auch zuviel und  vieleicht auch gar nicht zwingend nötig. Aber je mehr man vorher  bedenkt, desto besser, finde ich.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Kraww84 (1 August 2014)

Hallo. 

Richtig, es handelt sich um eine Winde mit kabelfernbedienung (auf und ab)

Gedacht für holz und Einkäufe. 

Im Prinzip brauche ich eine Schaltung die wie folgt funktioniert. (Nur 1 Taster)
Einmal tasten - hoch Relais 1 zieht an
Nochmal tasten - stop Beide Relais aus
Nochmal tasten runter - Relais 2 zieht an
Usw.


----------



## Kraww84 (1 August 2014)

Der FB Jalousie Schaltung, der in der Datenbank von Codesys integriert ist, arbeitet leider nur mit zwei Taster.

Hinschwerend kommt noch hinzu, dass ich noch nicht weiß, wie ich einen FB anlegen kann....


----------



## fraggle-m (1 August 2014)

Hallo,

wild zusammen gehauen und ohne Gewähr.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Not-Aus-Schalter hin bauen der den Strom Abschaltet und wie ist das mit Fehlbedienung durch spielende Kinder?

Einen FB legst Du an wie wenn Du ein neues Programm anlegst, nur halt bei Typ des Bausteins Funktionsblock auswählen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## ohm200x (2 August 2014)

Moin,

In der OSCAT Bibliothek gibts Rollladenbausteine. Die können auch mit einem Taster betrieben werden

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## MasterOhh (2 August 2014)

Das Problem ist mit einer ganz einfachen Schrittkette (4 Schritte) lösbar. Da braucht man nicht versuchen irgendwelche anderen FBs um zu funktionieren und muss auch nicht in der OSCAT Lib nach einer Lösung suchen.
Für jmd der sein Haus mit einer SPS ausstattet sollte das eigentlich ein Klacks sein.


----------



## Kraww84 (4 August 2014)

Das sieht super aus !

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, war das Wochenende über weg. Werde dein Programm morgen oder übermorgen testen. Schon mal vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Kraww84 (4 August 2014)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Das Problem ist mit einer ganz einfachen Schrittkette (4 Schritte) lösbar. Da braucht man nicht versuchen irgendwelche anderen FBs um zu funktionieren und muss auch nicht in der OSCAT Lib nach einer Lösung suchen.
> Für jmd der sein Haus mit einer SPS ausstattet sollte das eigentlich ein Klacks sein.



Hallo MasterOhh,
ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet, und habe trotzdem eine Wago 750-881 bei mir verbaut. Das Steuern über Touchpanel und Handy klappt super, ebenso die Steuerung der Rollläden und der Lampen, Dimmer und Steckdosen.

Jedoch die Steuerung des Aufzugs war mir leider noch nich bekannt.

Wenn es aber ja mit 4 Schritten lösbar ist, wäre ich dir dankbar, wenn du mich nicht dumm sterben lassen würdest....

Ich habe folgende Eingänge und Ausgänge vorgesehen

Eingänge:
Taster_Anforderung
Endpunkt_unten
Endpunkt_oben

Ausgänge:
Relais1_Auf
Relais2_Ab


----------



## fraggle-m (4 August 2014)

Hallo,

schau dir mal den FB "FB_Aufzug" an, der hat auch 4 Schritte  .

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Steffen90 (5 August 2014)

Ansatz von mir:

Mit einem ImpulsZähler 0-3
0 Stop
1 Auf
2 Stop
3 Ab

Über Vergleicher (oder BCD Decodierer?) auswerten und dementsprechend schalten. mit RS Gliedern. 

-> Stromausfall beachten!
Ist das Teil in der falschen Endlage, ziehst du den Aufzug auf Block/ gegen die Decke. evtl. Initialfahrt durchführen?


Gruß Steffen


----------

